# Powermatic 54A 6" Jointer



## JasonIndy

Good review, thanks for putting in the time.


----------



## Beginningwoodworker

Great review.


----------



## CreekWoodworker

Nice review. You got to love the extended table it looks awesome. I could of written you first paragraph, except I was looking for a bandsaw. I ended up getting the Powermatic 14" at the same Black Friday Sale at Woodcraft. 15% off, no delivery charges, and free riser block. I actually ordered two weeks earlier but they honored the sale price and I was able to pick it up before Thanksgiving. Did they throw in a free Powermatic sign?? I wasn't expecting that when I got mine.


----------



## PeteMoss

Mike: That's great, I'm glad they honored the sale for you. 15% on machinery is a huge discount. No, I didn't get a Powermatic sign, bummer. In fact the only freebies that I think I've ever gotten were a Fetsool hat and shirt once. It better than nothing I guess.

BoardSMITH: Dude! You're supposed to be making me feel all warm and fuzzy with this thing. You should be telling me the positives and letting me know that my issues aren't really that bad and that it gets easier with time. Man, you guys that just have to tell the truth…....


----------



## Sodbuster

I'm having some of the same problems as BoardSMITH, especially the part about the infeed table drooping again and again over 2 years. While I really like the long beds, I think the adjusting mechanism, spindly gib screws engaging a mild steel gib bar, aren't up to supporting the weight leveraged that far out. Because they wouldn't send me a drawing that was actually readable (the one in the manual is too crude) I had to disassemble the machine to see what was going on. Besides the gib bar being sprung, there was an area on the cast ways that was never finished by a milling machine. They sent me a new gib bar, but while reassembling the machine, which requires removing the cutter head, a little too much torque cracked the, in my opinion, fragile cast bearing block. Now I get to wait for another part, and see what help the tech rep has in mind to get and keep the tables coplanar. At some point, I may be able to joint some boards.


----------



## Bertha

I just bought a 2008 model and had all the problems you mention, then some. Does your microadjust on the infeed table work? Does the crank easily move the infeed ways? I completely disassembled mine, knocked down the horrible casting on the mating surface, seafoamed it, lubed it, and it still takes an act of God to move.

The boards the things spit out are fantastic. And it runs uncommonly smooth. Dust collection? forget it.

I'd give it a 4/5 for the boards it produces. 2/5 at best for everything else.


----------



## Grandpa

Good review. The only Powermatic jointer I have used was an 8" and it was painted green. It had a lot of wear and tear on it but it still functioned well when you got it set up.


----------



## Sodbuster

I should have updated my review earlier than this, but better late than never. Microadjust none too good, and even with a thorough lube job, the infeed ways are stubborn. On the other hand, the new gib bar has so far kept the tables parallel, but with the cranky infeed adjustment problems, I'm gunshy and don't adjust the depth of cut anymore; just make more passes. The machine looks great, but I wish I had a green one. As most of the folks at Woodweb.com suggest, but used American made!


----------



## Bertha

I'm with you, Sodbuster. I wish I'd held out for a green one. I've got mine set to a clean 1/32 and I hope to God I never have to change it. I'm not in the mood for profanity and deadblow hammers.


----------



## coloradoclimber

I'll offer a counter experience on the depth of cut adjustment. I have this jointer and I've never had a problem with adjusting the depth of cut. When I first bought this jointer I was used to using a hand wheel to adjust the depth of cut so I was not sure what I thought of this handle thingy. Now I really like it. I can make large adjustments quickly, full travel, by pushing the lever up and down and then tune the final position by twisting the handle. With a hand wheel you are cranking all day to make a large adjustment (but to be fair I almost never ever adjust the depth off of 1/32).

I've never had a problem with my adjuster handle and it works smooth and easy. Sounds like it might be worth checking before buying but there is at least one out there (mine) that works well.

I use a 3 hp bag type dust collector and it sucks every crumb out of this jointer. Even when I don't use a dust collector, just making a few quick cuts and all that, I still don't get chips on my infeed. I do get chips coming out between the table and the base but nothing back up on the table. Sounds like YMMV.


----------



## PeteMoss

Sorry, for taking so long to respond. I have been away for a while.

My experience to this point is that the infeed table adjusts with no problem (assuming I remember to loosen the gib locking screw on the back before adjusting). I actually really like the lever style adjuster. I have had issues with the tables sagging. I'm not sure which side actually, but I have shimmed the outfeed side to compensate. It looks like it is about time to do it again….I'm not very happy about that either.

As for dust collection, I use a 3HP cyclone and it does suck everything out of the cabinet. It doesn't have very good airflow at the cutterhead though and so a lot of chips get thrown off the infeed end of the machine. I think this is mainly because it has a simple dust chute rather than actual ducting up to the cutterhead. I imagine a lot of airflow is lost because of that. I suppose I could try sealing some of the openings to help that, but I have been too lazy.

Again, their quick-set knife adjustments suck out loud.

Overall, the machine does work and is much better than the way I used to have to flatten stock. I just think it should work a little better for the money.


----------



## jefrench

Déja vu PeteMoss. 
I saw the cams for the knives and thought, These will be easy to replace! No. I'll add to your complaint that even when you get the cams adjusted right, tightening the cam lockdown screws moves the cams, moving the blade. I have to get the cams right, then use a small tool to hold the cam in place while I tighten the cam lock screw. It's like a wheel in a wheel or trying to double tie a toddler's shoes.

I also agree the fence has to be set to 90 every time. I thought a mechanism this heavy duty would have a more robust adjustment block-nope. Doesn't matter how hard you clamp down on the lock.

And also my outfeed table was not factory adjusted either. I was able to move it ok but it would have been nice…

coloradoclimber, I would rather have tight wheel adjustments rather than the twisty lever thing. I never use it as a lever so I'm only twisting it and it is not precise. Changing direction causes about a turn of play before the table moves.

*However*, this jointer was not too expensive, has a massive motor, solid build and long tables, but if it ever goes, I'll get a Grizzly!


----------

